# Miscarriage Charity Wedding?



## taybear

Edit to make more precise: 

Getting married next June. We miscarried our first and only child in 2011. I'd like to incorporate her in same way in our wedding. However, SO doesn't want it to be obviously about a miscarriage because he feels it's too depressing for a wedding.

I wanted to do frog charm decor on the candles (frogs were going to be her nursery theme). But I would want a little card on the table "In memory of" or "Miscarriage Awareness" with information about where you can donate.

The other thought was to buy miscarriage awareness wristbands and give as favors. This way WE are donating and spreading awareness.

However, SO doesn't like either of those. I don't want our child to be a depressing topic. I've spent the last 3 years trying to make thinking about her a happy experience. So I would love to incorporate her into our wedding.

Any ideas? Thoughts? Does anyone think it would indeed be depressing to other people?


----------



## Miss406

Hmmm... Tricky one... Maybe, can you afford Doves? Maybe the afternoon of your wedding you can let off a Chinese lantern for her? I do know that Chinese lanterns are used for weddings, so perhaps that would be your happy moment a ''wave of light'' at your wedding, perhaps each of your guests could let one off too? 

Failing that, I would talk more to your SO and lay down the utter importance that your daughter is some how incorporated into your happy day. Tell him you want her to feel a part of it, even if she can not physically be there! Marriage is ALL about compromise and tell him that this is something that means a LOT to you and you simply wouldn't want to spend the day all happy and for your daughter to not be a part of that happiness. 

Good luck hun x


----------



## Baby Bell

Our son was born sleeping almost 3 years ago now. We going to do a balloon release with the entire day guests,in his honour. I don't think it will be depressing, it's celebrating the children/child that is part of your family. Our Eoin made us a family so he is getting celebrated at his parents wedding:thumbup:


----------



## LoveCakes

I've been to plenty of weddings where the favours were donations to cancer research or chest heart and stroke due to the bridal party loosing family members. I thought it was nice and not depressing.

That said if your hubby to be isn't comfortable maybe find another way to incorporate her into the day as it is his wedding too.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## housewifey

What about getting a little frog sewn into the inside of your dress- close to your heart? Or maybe the date of the day you found out you were pregnant?

I don't think the money donation thing is a bad idea but be prepared for people to ask.

I had a loss back in 2009 and still to this day I struggle to talk about it, I've always wanted to raise money for Tommy's or similar but won't do it publicly in case people ask why :s maybe that is why your husband isn't sure, he doesn't want to explain to people?


----------

